# Top 5 Most Unconventional Things to Lose Fat, Build Muscle or Gain Strength



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Because sometimes, the “normal” things just don’t get the job done! Check out the most unique things I’ve ever tried in the past 17 years I’ve been training to rip off the fat and build massive muscle and strength. I like to do things completely different from what most people do. If conventional wisdom says [...]

*Read More...*


----------

